# SHTF Alabama and Georgia!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It was clear that it was going to be a stormy day but I wasn't expecting this much storm. 
The Smith Station area got the crap kicked out of it.
Now, the thing is to get power back to 35,000 people before it's freezing in about 36 hours or so.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Was watching the radar earlier and following one of storm chasers on-line. Several of the storms had a 
classic strong severe signature along with tornado signature. I cringed when I saw this, not good!
I just saw where at least 14 dead so sad! Keep those weather radios/alarms on tonight folks!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I forgot to add the link.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...st-Official-2-dead-hurt-apparent-tornado.html


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> I forgot to add the link.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...st-Official-2-dead-hurt-apparent-tornado.html


OMG that brings back memories of April 3 , 1974! I was 16 but remember it like yesterday! I saw what looks like EF-4 damage 
in some of those videos holy cow!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The one that destroyed the airport fire station in Eufaula spun up just a few miles from us... we lost power for ten or fifteen minutes just after the line passed. Yes, the cold northwest wind is blowing hard. It’s going to feel quite cold after a few days in the 80’s! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy and others, sound off.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers for all around and in the path of that storm.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess I'm glad to have over 50 inches of snow in the last 3 weeks and -14 air temps with -25 to-35 wind chills today. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just saw a report of 22 dead too much for me I'm heading to bed being
a tornado survivor in 74 I'm just off the scale sad right now, Gnite all!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> The one that destroyed the airport fire station in Eufaula spun up just a few miles from us... we lost power for ten or fifteen minutes just after the line passed. Yes, the cold northwest wind is blowing hard. It's going to feel quite cold after a few days in the 80's!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No kidding!
I just walked out the door in shorts, flip-flops and nothing else to yell at a neighbor's dog. Five steps outside and I tried to bark, but it turned into a yelp. I tucked tell and ran back inside the house. Freaking quick change in the temp!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> @rice paddy daddy and others, sound off.


We got the eastern edge of the system. No tornadoes here, that I know of.
Big wind, big rain.

Power is still on, Answered Prayers Farm dodged the bullet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The deaths were in the area of Fort Benning, Georgia - on the Alabama side of the river.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just heard the news on the 4:00AM overnight report. No deaths were reported, but I learned that here. My brother is in Raleigh right now. I wonder if this front is headed his way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know what you have Denton. but feel your pain. God bless and hope well is soon.

We got 7" of snow. This year not bad for roof raking, or places to push driveway snow.

Winder stroms come here, but SHTF with icing. We had 70 mph winds last week, one old maple just missed the house


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> No kidding!
> I just walked out the door in shorts, flip-flops and nothing else to yell at a neighbor's dog. Five steps outside and I tried to bark, but it turned into a yelp. I tucked tell and ran back inside the house. Freaking quick change in the temp!


Why were you yelling at the neighbors dog?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lee County, AL home of Auburn University was hit with tornadoes on Sunday. The small towns of Smith Station and Beauregard, AL took the most damage and 23 found dead so far.

https://www.oanow.com/
https://www.oanow.com/news/lee_coun...cle_43e184f6-3e2c-11e9-bd1a-ef286cfe14ac.html
https://www.oanow.com/news/lee_coun...cle_118ba9be-3e22-11e9-88c3-83ca9e349c6b.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wrong thread. My bad; just woke up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Why were you yelling at the neighbors dog?


Because it is illegal to discharge a weapon in town.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not to be little the real tragedy, but I thought of "shit" when I saw this.....Video in the link.



> Video: Hillary Clinton Breaks Out Southern Accent For Alabama Audiences&#8230;


https://www.weaselzippers.us/412513-video-hillary-clinton-breaks-out-southern-accent-for-alabama-audiences/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> .......


That's what my ramp looked like this am, I'll be shoveling Tuesday though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Why were you yelling at the neighbors dog?


Because it was the neighbors Pitbull, and just runs when I open the door. He likes yellow snow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE

https://www.wnd.com/2019/03/alabama...s-for-23-tornado-victims/?utm_source=engageim

The Poarch Band of Creek Indian Tribe in Alabama has offered to cover the burial costs of the 23 Tornado victims in Lee County, AL

Unlike many so called Indian Tribes in the US who are sucking off the government and getting high and drunk, the Poarch Band of Creek Indians in Alabama seem to be flourishing albeit under the casino and gaming industry. I'll do some research on how much Federal dollars they get but on the surface they seem to be doing very well as self sufficient capitalists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope you have power and not freezing now.

It's been not above much more than 20 oF here, days now About 80 oF by the woodstove.

Cold for March, should be tapping maples now. We had a bit of a flow then deep cold hit.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> https://www.wnd.com/2019/03/alabama...s-for-23-tornado-victims/?utm_source=engageim
> 
> ...


Slippy, what USA did to real Americans was shameful. They should have been respected and treated like any other human being.

I have no issue with other humans, as long as they have morals, scruples, and a faith in God.


----------

